# Hello



## soremi (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi, my name is Sonia. Since we live in big house and garden we provide home for a lot of animals and feed wild ones too. We have 3 cats, 2 dogs, 3 degus, parrot and lately a mouse ( Mus musculus). Some time ago our cat murdered group of wild mouse and our little fellow was only survivor. I fed her with lactose free formula, warm her, bassicly sleep like 2 hours a day to provide her proper amount of food and she made to to grown up. I look up on forum to get info about food&stuff and now I will be asking questions I can't solve by myself.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------

